# Posterior malleolous fx icd-9 help please



## colham478 (Sep 12, 2011)

PT HAS TWO DX LISTED - 

1. RIGHT TIBIAL FX JUNCTION OF MIDDLE AND DISTAL THIRDS --- I'M USING 823.20

2. POSTERIOR MALLEOLAR FX RIGHT ANKLE

SURGEON IS BILLING 27767 FOR CLOSED TX OF POSTERIOR MALLEOLAR FX W/O MANIP SO I REALLY WANT TO GET THE RIGHT DX FOR THE FX. 

SHOULD I USE 824.8- UNSPECIFIED, CLOSED (ANKLE NOS) ?? OR 824.0 - MEDIAL MALLEOLUS (TIBIA INVOLVING ANKLE, MALLEOLUS)??  I'M TORN. 

THANKS IN ADVANCE!! 
ps... please excuse my spelling today... its been one of those mondays!


----------



## moodymom (Sep 13, 2011)

My ingenix coding companion says to use 824.0..hope this helps


----------



## colham478 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Kimberly Smith (Sep 14, 2011)

January 2008, vOL. 9, nO. 1 Orthopedic Coder's Pink Sheet says to use 824.8 for posterior malleolar fx


----------



## armen (Sep 15, 2011)

824.8 is correct. You cant use 824.0 (Closed fracture of medial malleolus) because it is for medial malleolus. I would throw away that "ingenix coding companion " if it really states to use 824.0 for posterior malleulus


----------



## colham478 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks you guys for all the help!


----------

